# hi again



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

[fade] :wink: :wink: 
green as grass, that's what I am !


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Dont you hate it when people bite off half of an animal cracker,,,,,,,,,,,,,, then put it back in the dish. 

Can anyone else think of something really random to say? :roll: :roll: :roll:

Posted Sun 14 Nov, 2004 16:54:



harrierjump @ Sun 14 Nov said:


> [fade] :wink: :wink:
> green as grass, that's what I am !


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)




----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Just for fun I name my animal crackers. I play with them. I Bite their heads off and then I mourn their death. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

I watch my hands, wash themselves!


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy!!!! ](*,)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"Talk sticky and carry a big soft": TR


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

I like mittens!


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

...Me a name I call myself, Fa a long long way to run.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

what do you call a male lady bug?
If every one uses a #2 pencil why isn't it #1? :x


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Because a Number 2 is an "HB" and a Number 1 is a "B"...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

What the hell are all of you people talking about? :s


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon @ Mon Nov 15 said:


> What the hell are all of you people talking about? :s


At least I'm not the only one who doesn't have a clue on this.. :?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

OD its quiet simple really.......................its just all oozlefinch!

Anyone know where GOSLOW is? I saw signs for it everywhere today, but couldnt find it! 


Ahem, repeat after me class...... b a bay,b ee ,b i bicke by bo bo.b u bickie by bo.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmmm, ok... I'll give this a try.

My ex-boyfriend was a camel.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Confucius Say:*

*"Man who rook gift horse in mouth, actually pretty rucky to be rooking at better end&#8230;"* :mrgreen:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Confucius say:

Duck who fly upside down, quack up!


----------



## yerbusted (Nov 16, 2004)

My name is Alladin Sarsipius Sulomonajick Jackson the 3rd! I am the original Amphibian Lover!


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

:tellme: :wow: :s holy cow man!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon @ Tue Nov 16 said:


> Hmmm, ok... I'll give this a try.
> 
> My ex-boyfriend was a camel.


 :L: =D> :L: =D> :L: =D> :L: =D> :L: =D>


----------

